
Huntsman automaton (2015) - pepys
https://britishmuseum.tumblr.com/post/120605985962/huntsman-automaton
======
Isamu
The labels are removed from the diagram but I believe the large gears in the
middle are on top of a main spring, you can see a bit of the coil on the
right.

So the diagram shows the mechanism upside-down.

At the top is the start/stop wheel. One revolution of that wheel and the lever
clicks into the single slot, stopping the motion.

Just below that are the 3 travel wheels which are toothed for traction. The
rear axle has a gear that engages the large gears on the main spring below.

Left of the main spring are the gears for limiting the speed, a kind of
governor.

------
mci
See also
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karakuri_puppet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karakuri_puppet)

------
peteretep
What is propelling this? Am I missing some kind of wind-up spring in the
mechanism?

~~~
AstralStorm
Likely force of wine poured in. In other words, gravity. (Much like springless
counterweight clocks.)

The top part is a ratchet.

